# Possibly the Stupidest question ever posted



## bonbuck (Aug 26, 2005)

Has anyone gave their plant Bong water?   

if i did this would it be really bad?


----------



## bizzy323 (Aug 26, 2005)

As long as the water is good i don't think it's really bad?


----------



## GanjaGuru (Aug 27, 2005)

Why in the world would anyone want to water their plants with bong water?Have you ever seen bong water?  You think it would be good for your plants?


----------



## Columbian Connection (Aug 27, 2005)

I guess he thinks since its like part of the family and THC has passed through it you would be adding THC to the plant.  It would be interesting though to find out what is in that smelly shit. That is the worst smell of all bad smells. In any case I would not try it on a good plant. Do it on a male or one that is going to die.


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey now hey now, think about it. Ash is supposed to be good fertilizer right? Who knows I bet that "smoked water" could add something beneficial. Or be poison either or.

Remember, variable and control =D


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Jul 18, 2008)

> Since Roman times, wood ash has been recognized as a useful amendment to the soil. In fact, North America exported wood ash to Britain in the 18th century as a fertilizer, and today, 80 per-cent of the ash produced commercially in the Northeastern United States is applied to the land.
> 
> Wood stoves and fireplaces are great for warming gardeners' chilly hands and feet. So, what can we do with the ashes? Since wood ash is derived from plant material, it contains most of the 13 essential nutrients the soil must have for good plant growth and health.
> 
> ...




According to this, wood ash can be beneficial. However, later on in the same article is says:



> Do not mix ash with nitrogen fertilizer as ammonium sulfate or ammonium nitrates or urea. These fertilizers lose their nitrogen as ammonia gas when mixed with high pH materials such as wood ash.




So maybe not so useful?


----------



## Barrelhse (Jul 18, 2008)

I don't think it would do much for your plant. If you have a goldfish, on the other hand...


----------



## Sebstarr (Jul 18, 2008)

Nicely done for resurrecting a thread thats over 3 years old...

Haha!


----------



## Bowl Destroyer (Jul 18, 2008)

Sebstarr said:
			
		

> Nicely done for resurrecting a thread thats over 3 years old...
> 
> Haha!



LOL HOW THE HELL??

Must have been browsing the archive and got it mixed in with the newer posts last night


----------



## tn_toker420 (Jul 18, 2008)

:goodposting:  BD...Keep it UP


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jul 18, 2008)

lol,i agree..this has to be the stupedest thread in the forum.i'd never consider feeding my plant bong water..that stuff smells so bad and i highly doubt theres anything beneficial in it,if i wont piss on my plant..i'll definitly not water it w/ bong water either =)  peace


----------



## astrobud (Mar 22, 2009)

i could use mine w/o much problem, i change my water every day (lol)i wouldnt do that anyway


----------



## SmokinMom (Mar 22, 2009)

I use my bong water for mouth wash.  MMMMM mmmmmm good.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 22, 2009)

Long term stupid--years and years stupid.  I think I'll de-suscribe to this thread.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 22, 2009)

this question has been asked 209398209 times.. i think i asked what would happen if you gave a plant liquor lol... but anyway.. bong water = bad for plant... if you think about it... anything in the water besides nutes are gonna ether hurt tha plant or slow down the growth rate.. tha plant is gonna suck it up and not know what to do with it.. so its gonna expend time and energy into converting it and geting rid of it.. therefor less time + energy used for growing and making bud.. plus when tha plant doesnt know what to do with something it might push it back out thru tha roots and then you will get like a coating on tha roots that will stop them from sucking up water.. and thats never good.. 

try drinking your bong water yourself and see if you like it.. your plant is gonna think the same thing.


----------



## Bleek187 (Mar 22, 2009)

oh yea...  one time i had 20384092384 flys in my house.. turns out the flys all went into tha bong, got stuck in tha water and died... i actualy hit tha bong with tha dead flys in it a few times before i realized... kinda gross.. but anyway

bong water may be a good fly trap lol


----------



## uk420maan (Mar 22, 2009)

i knew someone who used to drink his durty bong water when he ran out of herb the durty bugger.

he did have lovely teeth btw

lol

uk420maan


----------



## GMT (Mar 22, 2009)

Bong water is found to contain certain free radicals called non-sensicles and trace amounts of ridiculum both are very bad for your plants:hubba:


----------



## nvthis (Mar 22, 2009)

That's pretty funny. I have heard of folk using waste water from their bubble bags to water plants. All have said they liked the results for one reason or another.


----------



## noneedforalarm (Mar 22, 2009)

Bleek187 said:
			
		

> i actualy hit tha bong with tha dead flys in it a few times before i realized... kinda gross.



thats disgusting,but funny.


----------



## PencilHead (Mar 23, 2009)

Anyone remember the line: Feed tuna mayonaisse?


----------

